# Richfield / Cleveland Slot Car Show Pics



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Ritchfield / Cleveland, Ohio Slot Car Show*
April 25, 2010​









Show host working the crowd....​
To view more pics, click on the following link:

http://www.daveshoraceway.net/RitchfieldShowApril252010.html

Sponsored By:
http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------

